# A57 - Settings



## SnEm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I just switched from the A100 to the A57...what a change/improvement, however I'm having some problems with the settings of the camera.

Would someone be able to tell me more about the:
-Use the AF area? Wide/Zone/Spot/Local? Especially the 'Local'
-How can I move the 15AF area faster, on the A100 you just had to press the main control button to move around, seems not to be possible on the A57???
-Is it an impression or does the A57 use more battery than the A100? Any tricks on that?
-Where can I find a more detailed manual?

Kind regards,
SnEm


----------



## Kolia (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulation !

I bought David Busch's guide to my A65. It is very detailed and really helped me get more out of my camera. 

He made one for your A57. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SnEm (Feb 5, 2013)

OK thanks!


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought one by him for my A55.  Really helped me!  I would definately recommend it.


----------



## skieur (Apr 3, 2013)

SnEm said:


> Hi, I just switched from the A100 to the A57...what a change/improvement, however I'm having some problems with the settings of the camera.
> 
> Would someone be able to tell me more about the:
> -Use the AF area? Wide/Zone/Spot/Local? Especially the 'Local'
> ...



- AF area: Wide is left to right across the centre of the screen/ Zone is left area top to bottom OR the middle area top to bottom OR the right area top to bottom./
Spot is is one small circle or square in the viewfinder/ Local is spot with the immediate squares around the "spot"

- You can move around the 15AF area with the body in Manual focus mode and then use the control button

- battery life: turn off the "5" second view after you have taken the photo/adjust the automatic camera turn off time to a shorter period/remember that the on camera flash uses the battery, so if you are doing a lot of flash work it may be easier to purchase a separate flash that runs on its own batteries


----------

